# F-150 plowing ?



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

I have a 05 F-150 5.4 supercrew , my question to everyone is can I plow with this truck (my driveway only) ? my drive way is700' long. I use to have a F350 but downgraded to the F150 and decided on a yard truck but that is just turning into a pain in the [email protected]@ not reliable . If a plow is a go, any brands or suggestions would be greatly appreciated .

Thanks Bob


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

u can put a plow on anything i have a 7' 6'' meyer MDII on my 04F150 but it has plow prep and all the goodies. if its just ur driveway just about anything will do it even the old faithful cheap choice of snowbear. 1000bucks and u get it home put it together get online order ur mount and in awhile ur ready to go. except it can be a pain if u need to angle alot. i just got used to pushing straight alot


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)




----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

SZAM;479854 said:


> I have a 05 F-150 5.4 supercrew , my question to everyone is can I plow with this truck (my driveway only) ? my drive way is700' long. I use to have a F350 but downgraded to the F150 and decided on a yard truck but that is just turning into a pain in the [email protected]@ not reliable . If a plow is a go, any brands or suggestions would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> Thanks Bob


That'll be a decent plow truck. Get a 7 1/2 foot blade, western, blizzard, fisher, boss,etc. depending on the weight of the plow, put some ballast weight in the back, and some timbrens in the front.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I wouldn't think twice about putting a plow on a new f 150. My wife has an 06 and she's lucky I haven't put one on it just for a back up truck. Shortly after I got my last truck(07 f-350 xl) my dealer got a bunch of reg cab 4x4 f 150's and they were like 10k less. I know how good the new 3 valve 5.4 is from my wifes truck and kind of just wish I would have bought a f 150. I like my SD. but for alot less I could build a work truck use it and get ride of it after a few years or so. If I were you I'd take a look at the 760 speed wing from blizzard it is just as light as the other 1/2 ton plows but will out plow a standard 8' blade. Anyways I wouldn't think twice about putting a plow on a newer f-150 I think they are great trucks. If you need to beef up your frontend that's easy to do with a coil spring set up. Just my $.02 Good Luck !!!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SZAM;479854 said:


> I have a 05 F-150 5.4 supercrew , my question to everyone is can I plow with this truck (my driveway only) ? my drive way is700' long. I use to have a F350 but downgraded to the F150 and decided on a yard truck but that is just turning into a pain in the [email protected]@ not reliable . If a plow is a go, any brands or suggestions would be greatly appreciated .
> 
> Thanks Bob


Go with a SnoWay...lightweight and perfect for your application. I have a commercial series and I love it...down pressure, wireless remote ( no wires in cab) it's a no brainer really...plenty of dealers around too...click on the SnoWay sponser icon at the top of this page and see what I'm talking about...oh yes I forgot to mention the fact that it takes under a minute to mount and dismount after you do it a few times..


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

Thankyou for the replies ,the info is much appreciated

Bob


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

MOWBIZZ;480002 said:


> Go with a SnoWay...lightweight and perfect for your application. I have a commercial series and I love it...down pressure, wireless remote ( no wires in cab) it's a no brainer really...plenty of dealers around too...click on the SnoWay sponser icon at the top of this page and see what I'm talking about...oh yes I forgot to mention the fact that it takes under a minute to mount and dismount after you do it a few times..


Just one question about the SnoWay ,do you like the pump on the plow frame rather than Fisher were it mounts on the headgear ? I noticed it looks like the Boss plows same idea


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

SZAM;480537 said:


> Just one question about the SnoWay ,do you like the pump on the plow frame rather than Fisher were it mounts on the headgear ? I noticed it looks like the Boss plows same idea


it means that everything comes off in one quick step. all u do then is drive up plug in and flip the locks and ur good to go. makes life easy


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SZAM;480537 said:


> Just one question about the SnoWay ,do you like the pump on the plow frame rather than Fisher were it mounts on the headgear ? I noticed it looks like the Boss plows same idea


In a word...YES as the above post explained...really, a nice plow setup!


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 2003 F150 with a 7.5 Snow-Way and I love it.


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

Just curious what is this going to cost me for the 7.5 setup ?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

A Western Surburbanite would fit your truck fine!


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

SZAM;481705 said:


> Just curious what is this going to cost me for the 7.5 setup ?


My dealer is Pro Image Auto in Manchester...ask for Mike Alton and he would be able to give you a price over the phone ( I would imagine).603-644-8480


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been plowing commercial for 2 seasons with my 06 F-150 and it is a champ. A couple things I would recommend: 1 - Stay with a lightweight plow, for example a 6.5' blade. I use that size blade with pro wings and it can move a lot of snow. 2 - Spacers for the front springs. They are cheap, give you extra clearance for the bracket and plow and give the truck a better look! :salute:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i personaly wouldnt plow with any plow on anything that was less then 7ft but thats just my 2 cents i ran 2 rangers with 7footers and they could push everybit of snow i ever put in front of them wet and heavy or deep they didnt care. so for a 150 nothing less then a 7'6''


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

smoore45;483568 said:


> I've been plowing commercial for 2 seasons with my 06 F-150 and it is a champ. A couple things I would recommend: 1 - Stay with a lightweight plow, for example a 6.5' blade. I use that size blade with pro wings and it can move a lot of snow. 2 - Spacers for the front springs. They are cheap, give you extra clearance for the bracket and plow and give the truck a better look! :salute:


Spacers for the springs?


----------



## SZAM (Apr 5, 2003)

guys thanks for all the info it is much appreciated


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I plow commercialy with my 2006 f 150 supercab with a 7.5 MM2 / RD and the truck handles the plow quite well. I added a 2" leveling kit(spring spacers) that i bought on ebay for about $80 and run about 350# of ballast up against the gate. I never added timbrens because in my opinion the truck doesn't need them. The way the truck is setup it squats about 1.5 inches when i raise the plow and has never bottomed out while driving down the road. I just wanted to let you know that you are not limited to just light duty plows with your truck, there are alot of options. Good luck, Roy


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

1----you absolutly need a 2" spring spacer...in front..might as well add timbrens as you have to pull srping out to do spacers anyway....
2----you absolutly need 500lbs in bed when working
3----do not get the 7'6" ultramount because the frame hits curbs very easily on that truck..too heavy..pro series..my buddy was pissed


----------



## sefh (Oct 18, 2005)

I see most of you have a newer 150 what do you think about a 98 x-cab with 4.6. I found one for a great price and was wondering what would fit. Plow only a few drives for this year but would like to get more next year. Do you think the 98 would hold up? and what size plow/kind? Sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------

